
Hotel WiFi Test: Find Hotels with Fast WiFi - jermaustin1
https://www.hotelwifitest.com/
======
azhenley
I’m always shocked at how bad hotel WiFi is. It seems the nicer the hotel, the
worse the WiFi.

I’m sitting at the airport now returning from vacation. Can’t wait to get back
to civilized WiFi.

~~~
jermaustin1
This article from The Street[1] references a survey saying that business
travelers rank WiFi as their second most important thing behind a comfortable
bed, but 81% report poor WiFi experience. Its amazing that the big brands
haven't updated/invested in this service.

How hard/expensive it is to swap out some older access points?

1: [https://www.thestreet.com/story/12793880/1/why-hotel-wifi-
su...](https://www.thestreet.com/story/12793880/1/why-hotel-wifi-sucks-and-
what-you-can-do-about-it.html)

